

Medical Resident Matches exposed in plain HTML - dozy
http://forums.studentdoctor.net/threads/want-to-know-where-you-matched.1060622/
Apparently whoever wrote the NRMP website are complete idiots - they&#x27;ve exposed everybody&#x27;s match (supposed to be hidden until Friday 3&#x2F;21) in the HTML source.
======
dozy
Whoever coded the NRMP website are apparently complete rookies - they've
exposed sensitive information in the HMTL source of their site. Match results
are supposed to be hidden until Friday 3/21.

Update: the NRMP website has apparently been taken down.

